# Catboarding - Rent Burton Fish?? Worth it?



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

I was wondering what peoples thoughts were.

Will it be more enjoyful of a day and save legs that much for the next 2 days of riding? And is that easy to ride techincally center stances on that board and not get caught up.


I currently ride a Smokin SuperPark Wide 159.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

yeah, it would be worth it. Fishes are super fun!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

Winds up the place they said they recommended for rentals doesnt rent Burton Fishes anymore I guess. This is for Whistler if anyone knows a place that does.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

depending on how much it is to rent one, you could look for one used...or new and buy that, then flip it afterwards. Then you have the option of keeping it if you are blown away.
if it was $50/day to rent one, I'd buy one (since everything is on sale now) then sell it


----------



## luckboxing (Nov 16, 2010)

Burton Test Centre rents them here. I don't think it's possible to set them up centered, but not sure why you would want to anyways.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Today has been a long day, I saw this thread and this was the first thing that popped in my head :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

luckboxing said:


> Burton Test Centre rents them here. I don't think it's possible to set them up centered, but not sure why you would want to anyways.


I guess by centered I meant I wont have to lean back as much and having my back leg on fire by the end of the day. 

I am going to check out the test center. Thanks for that.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

yes, the fish floats so well you don't need to have your weight back and can ride with your weight centrered (but it depends how crazy deep it is). Many people ride it with their weight back and complain that it's slow. When you get on it see how much you can push the nose down and adjust your weight distribution from there.
You def won't get rear leg burn on a fish!


----------



## Rod (Feb 2, 2013)

*Fish or Malolo make a big difference*



golfer1659 said:


> I was wondering what peoples thoughts were.
> 
> Will it be more enjoyful of a day and save legs that much for the next 2 days of riding? And is that easy to ride techincally center stances on that board and not get caught up.
> 
> ...


I regularly ride a Malolo 166. With powder and west coast crud the reference stance saves my legs big time. I recently had the stance 1 inch forward of reference for playing on the groomers. Then two runs in 20 cm of crud and my leg was beat. I went back to Malolo reference stance (50mm, 2 inches back) and got ten more runs with ease.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

You do not need to rent a Burton Fish - sure it's an awesome board thats fun in the pow.

But any powder board will do - there are lot's out there. What do they offer?

Honestly your current Superpark should do fine in moderately deep powder (15-20") with it's rocker between the bindings and being a 159, especially a wide.

edit: I'm just saying that don't think the Fish is your ONLY option to ride powder. It's a sweet board yes, but open up a little bit.


----------

